# How to split photos from single jpg file contaning 3-5 photos (scanned)?



## electrosam (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi. I scanned all the photos (printed) I have in vacation. I used a flatbed scanner and kept 3-5 photos at a time on scanner.I used PhotoShop to scan them and saved as jpeg. Each jpeg is about 20MB in size and contains 3-5 photos in it. In many files photos are of different sizes too. There are total about 600 files containing total about 1500 photos. Now I want to split up each photo from combined jpeg file. Doing so manually in photoshop is too boring and slow as I'm not an advanced PS user. So is there any way so that I can split up the photos quickly without much efforts. Is there any software ? Please help me out !


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 13, 2009)

If the photos are in exactly the same place in each file, then you could probably make an action that selects a specific area, copies it, pastes it into a new file and saves it.  Or you could at least make an action that does most of it automatically, but requires you to make the selections yourself.


----------



## Katier (Mar 13, 2009)

Sadly there isn't I don't believe an easy solution. Why did, however, you scan prints.

If you'd scanned the negatives ( by the fact you scanned I assume you used film ) the splitting of images is handled by the scanner software usually. I personally use an Epson 4490 for my film scanning.


----------



## jbushee (Mar 16, 2009)

Our Canon LiDE scanner has a mode where if you leave a separation between the pictures when you load them onto the flatbed, it will open them as separate images in Photoshop


----------



## puyjapin (Mar 16, 2009)

yes the epson ones do that too, dosent even matter of they are put in crooked


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 26, 2011)

if you still have the film (i assumed it is film), you can just take it the lab and order digital files.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 22, 2013)

could you put up an example of jpegs that hold four pictures?

oops, never mind I found them.

What size are the jpegs in pixels and in bytes?


----------



## KmH (Aug 29, 2013)

Well the thread was resurrected once again today even though it was started 4.5 years ago.

So all the 1 post member posts that have left software spam links and refbacks over the ensuing years have now been deleted, and the thread has been closed.


----------

